
Bitcoin Core: CVE-2018-17144 Full Disclosure - chollida1
https://bitcoincore.org/en/2018/09/20/notice/
======
iso-8859-1
So if I understand this correctly, it was a hard fork in version 0.15 (by the
definition 'accepting a subset of blocks than a previous version'), but nobody
exploited it. Similar the BDB/LevelDB incident documented in BIP 0050 (which
actually had a chain split).[1]

There was a chain split due to a soft fork in 2010: the "value overflow
incident".[0] Controversial since the soft fork was announced after the
incident was exploited.

[0]:
[https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Value_overflow_incident](https://en.bitcoin.it/wiki/Value_overflow_incident)

[1]:
[https://github.com/bitcoin/bips/blob/master/bip-0050.mediawi...](https://github.com/bitcoin/bips/blob/master/bip-0050.mediawiki)

